
Investing in the Future 200 years in the past - archgoon
https://www.nytimes.com/paidpost/franklin-templeton/investing-in-the-future-200-years-in-the-past.html
======
ksbakan
In case it's not obvious, this is a paid promotion, not nyt reporting.

